# تركيبه شامبو للشعر الجاف وللدهنى



## boggy (28 ديسمبر 2013)

تركيبه شامبو للشعر الدهنى
​
اسم الماده المستخدمه
الكميه(بالجرام)ملح لوريل كبريتات الماغنسيوم5_10حمض السالسيليك1_2
كلوريد الصوديوم1_5
عطر5._1الماء
يكمل حتى 100%لون مناسب

تركيبه شامبو للشعر الجاف
​
اسم المواده المستخدمهالكميه (بالجرام)ملح اللوريل كبريتات15الكنيول اميد لحمض دسم4لانولين(دهن الصوف)1فيتامين e5.عطر5._1لونماء (يستكمل به الوزن الى 100 جرام)

والله الموفق


----------



## xspeeder (29 ديسمبر 2013)

في الشعر الجاف ""ملح اللوريل كبريتات "" كبريتات ايه بقي ؟؟؟​


----------



## boggy (30 ديسمبر 2013)

الماغنيسوم


----------



## boggy (30 ديسمبر 2013)

فى انواع اخرى من الشامبوهات لو حضرتك عايز ممكن اقولهالك انشاء الله


----------



## wael_QWE (1 يونيو 2016)

مشكور


----------

